# A man and his poodles



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

A few more pics taken this am after they got out of bed and headed for the couch.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Aww so sweet. Your girls are little cuddle monsters!! 

Nothing is cuter, sweeter, (even hotter ) than seeing my boyfriend curled up with Mitch and Matey. I just love it!!!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Don't tell him that he falls into that catagory of not being a manly man.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

KPoos said:


> Don't tell him that he falls into that catagory of not being a manly man.


I told him about that last night and he laughed. Since these pics were taken this am I guess it doesn't worry him!!! Besides anyone not thinking poodles are manly dogs should have been on the other end of the leash when our first spoo Rusty spotted a duck. They were the enemy. I went bouncing along the mud on my butt a few times when I was walking him in the park and he spotted one!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Trillium said:


> I laugh at him and tell him that he has a thing for redheads.


This is funny T!! On Easter Sunday morning, I opened my eyes to Lucy stretched out beside David and she was licking him on his face, ears, neck (wherever she could reach) and he was just letting her kiss him while he was petting her... I told him to quit making out with a beautiful redhead in our bed!! :lol:


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> This is funny T!! On Easter Sunday morning, I opened my eyes to Lucy stretched out beside David and she was licking him on his face, ears, neck (wherever she could reach) and he was just letting her kiss him while he was petting her... I told him to quit making out with a beautiful redhead in our bed!! :lol:


Yes I've so been there, Only in my case its with 2 redheads!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Soooooo cute!!! They sure love their Daddy! He is a good and patient soul.

Way to go on keeping their faces clipped. I am proud of you!! They look so much better with their faces always clean now. I am impressed Trillium!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

That is priceless! And I see this on a regular basis in my home too! My BF is 6"4 265 lbs and he is now a diehard poodle lover! And to boot all he walks the Pomies and the poodles LOUD AND PROUD! 

Its nice to have men that are very comfortable with themselves!!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Where exactly do you fit in the bed though? Very sweet! :lol:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It used to be even worse for poor Trillium because they had another Standard named Sport who also shared the bed with them! I asked her the same thing then!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

We don't allow the dogs on the bed due to allergies, but when I did, my mutt girl would take up my husband's whole side of the bed when he was gone on deployment. One night after he came home, he stayed downstairs playing a video game or something to unwind, and she and I went to bed. When he came up, he was appalled that she was completely sprawled out on the bed opposite me, with her head on his pillow. That nipped sleeping in the bed in the bud :lol:


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Well I sort of just cuddle in lol. Tom does complain though when they steal his pillow. One night not long ago I found myself thinking about heading to the couch to sleep as between the dogs and Tom I had no room. I thought about it for a min then kicked the dog down. I decided that I had first right to the bed. lol.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Those are the most studly and adorable husband-poodle pictures yet!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Does Tom ever do anything besides lay around? I don't think I've ever seen a picture of him standing or sitting. LOL!

But seriously, adorable pictures. Wonderful moments frozen in time.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes there sure are a lot of pics of a laying down Tom. However its probably because the poor man doesn't get home from work till 2:30 am at night so he sleeps late. When he gets up he is often working in the garage on something mechanical boat, car... so usually covered in grease and not at the photo op moment. lol


----------

